# Game #4: Suns at Thunder



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns looked good last night, let's see if we can end the year at 0.500!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thunder 107, Suns 97*


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Nash may just be done... haven't seen him start so poorly before. 1-3 and not looking good. Robin had a good first game, Markieff has looked OK.

Still boggles my mind why we made that pick of Lopez that year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Game wasn't even as close as the score lets on


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good.


----------

